# Stock and modified exhaust tubing



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

I have been looking at some after market exhaust systems and most of them are 2.5'. (i think). but isnt the stock exhaust also 2.5' inch. so it seems to me to just swap out the X-pipe with a true X-pipe, replace the mufflers and take out the resinator. Am i not correct? any info would help. thanks:confused


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

A guy with a c6 told me to do this with my car since we have the same engine. He said that the aftermarket kit sounded great, but he didn't feel any difference in power until he changed out the resonator with a true x pipe.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

LS2~N~BLUE said:


> I have been looking at some after market exhaust systems and most of them are 2.5'. (i think). but isnt the stock exhaust also 2.5' inch. so it seems to me to just swap out the X-pipe with a true X-pipe, replace the mufflers and take out the resinator. Am i not correct? any info would help. thanks:confused


yes we have 2.5 on 05/06 but it does not come with an x-pipe. it does have a resinator


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Plus the stock set up have some pretty nasty crimps in it to clear the rear end. Not sure if that makes any difference but just knowing they were there bothered me. So I replaced it with the MagnaFlow catback with x-pipe.


----------



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

*Thanks guys*



6QTS11OZ said:


> Plus the stock set up have some pretty nasty crimps in it to clear the rear end. Not sure if that makes any difference but just knowing they were there bothered me. So I replaced it with the MagnaFlow catback with x-pipe.



Yeah thats what all do. all change out the X-pipe and take out the resinator. thanks guys.( also i want to throw some mufflers on there. i have ran flowmaster all my life on every car i own and i love the sound. but it seems not very many people are running these.


----------



## GOAT 06 (Apr 21, 2006)

LS2~N~BLUE said:


> Yeah thats what all do. all change out the X-pipe and take out the resinator. thanks guys.( also i want to throw some mufflers on there. i have ran flowmaster all my life on every car i own and i love the sound. but it seems not very many people are running these.


I have flowmaster super 40's on mine and love it.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Does anybody sell just an X-pipe so I can dump that stupid resonator? I really don't see the need for a whole catback, since the 05 is relatively restriction-free once you change the headers and cats.


----------



## Loubo (Nov 3, 2005)

Why not straight pipes rather then the X pipe.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Theoretically, an x-pipe would allow both sides of the engine's exhaust to equalize closer to the engine, which COULD increase performance. I don't know if it does, I haven't put a lot of thought into it or taken the time to read up on it. However, the X-pipes have been gaining popularity lately, there's bound to be a reason for that. As technology advances, better ideas take the place of older, established technology...this MAY be the case with an x-pipe. 
I'll get back to this forum once I've had a bit of time to research it.


----------



## LS2~N~BLUE (May 16, 2006)

*they already have a stock X pipe!!!*



baron_iv said:


> Theoretically, an x-pipe would allow both sides of the engine's exhaust to equalize closer to the engine, which COULD increase performance. I don't know if it does, I haven't put a lot of thought into it or taken the time to read up on it. However, the X-pipes have been gaining popularity lately, there's bound to be a reason for that. As technology advances, better ideas take the place of older, established technology...this MAY be the case with an x-pipe.
> I'll get back to this forum once I've had a bit of time to research it.



Hey Baron iv.
There is already a stock X pipe that you should replace with an after market one.(magnaflow sales one). the resinator is in a different spot. you dont need to have two Xpipes. just straight pipe the resinator and put an aftermarket Xpipe where the stock one is.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

I found one online. I just wasn't sure if they were sold separately from a catback exhaust system or not.
Thanks though.


----------



## hazzywayy (May 23, 2006)

baron_iv said:


> I found one online. I just wasn't sure if they were sold separately from a catback exhaust system or not.
> Thanks though.


Which one are you going with?


----------



## HTRDLNCN (Jul 1, 2005)

most people do exhaust to make the car loud , 
I have yet to see anyone get better track numbers by just
getting an exhaust on a GTO..
I run the stock exhaust and added an xpipe.,,
Its even quieter than it was stock which is what I wanted,
Just comes down to what matters to you.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Here's a couple of comparisons for you. I have Delta 40's with 4" Magnaflow tips but no pics of them yet. Sounds great for 50% less compared to a aftermarket cat back.


----------

